# Gun ranges?



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Does anybody know where there are any gun ranges in the dayton area? I would like to find a range that is out door so I can take my dog with me so she can get use to the noise of the gun. I live in Fairborn and I haven't found anything close.
Thanks


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

My brother in Law shoots out of the Miamisburg Gun range, both outdoor and indoor, Let me know if you want more info. Also thereis a private club right off 235 by the Mad River,Skyporn Movie Drive in, dont know the name of it but it would be much closer, its only an outdoor range

Salmonid


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

The Rod & Gun club behind Skyborn has a very long waitig list. Last I heard it was 2-4 years.

If your looking for something around the Xenia area, theres the Greene Co Fish and Game club, then of course the ranges @ Springvalley.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I think I will probably just get a permit for the state run gun ranges. the one at spring valley is only 30-35 minutes away for me. the only problen is that it is closed January and February.


----------



## Hafus (Apr 9, 2005)

Closest public, outdoor range I know of is at Spring Valley. They have a rifle/pistol setup, an archery area, and a very nice shotgun range where you can throw clay targets. I've seen folks bring their dogs to the shotgun range before.

I know Green County has a fish and game club, but you would have to find a member to sponsor you. Good Luck!


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Vandalia Armory has an indoor range. Targe World in Cincy is indoor also. Too freekin cold to shoot right now. Ive got my name on the list at the Old Rod and Gun club behind skyborn. Wait is only 1-2 yrs right now. I got on the list last year.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

TomC said:


> Vandalia Armory has an indoor range. Targe World in Cincy is indoor also. Too freekin cold to shoot right now. Ive got my name on the list at the Old Rod and Gun club behind skyborn. Wait is only 1-2 yrs right now. I got on the list last year.


I might need to look into the rod and gun club. What are the yearly dues? Do they own the body of water along 235 across from rainbow lakes? I have always wonder how I could get permission to fish there. who do I need to contact to get my name on the waiting list?
Thanks


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yak , the body of water across the street is made up of 5 seperate lakes, all owned by Hilltop Resources (Barret now I think) anyways, I used to have permission way back in the early 90's for about 5 years to fish there, my sister worked for a construction company that bought like millions of dollars worth of gravel from them and she would put on the low cut top and head over every spring and get 2 passes , 1 for me and 1 for her husband, they would give her grief about it all the time but still gave her the passes. and i got checked about every time over there. Fishing was good at times but often the fish were hard to find. Took many a nice crappies there and a few decent bass, the Barn Lake ( which is now private) had decent perch and channel cats in it. As far as fishy as it looks, its not that good and getting permission now that Barret owns it is next too impossible. The gun club only owns the small pond on the property and does not even own to the river i was told. 

Salmonid


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

Rush Run out in Gratis has a small outdoor range ( shotgun only I think) and a dog training field. It is fairly easy to get to and about 25-35 minutes from Dayton.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Check out this web site. Type in Ohio and see the results. 


http://www.nrahq.org/shootingrange/findlocal.asp


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

BigV said:


> Check out this web site. Type in Ohio and see the results.
> 
> 
> http://www.nrahq.org/shootingrange/findlocal.asp


Thanks for the link. Thats the kind of page I have been looking for.


----------

